# Brother HL-2070N schlatet sich ab



## papaSchlumpf (25. April 2011)

hallo zusammen

mein oben genannter drucker schaltet sich nach dem einschalten fast immer ab. entweder kurz nach dem "selbsttest": dann läuft der halt an und wenn der dann betriebsbereit sein sollte geht er einfach aus
oder
der selbsttest startet erst gar nicht. die LEDs (anzeigen für papierstau, patrone leer etc.) sind ebenfalls aus.
der drucker ist über den netzwerkanschluss angeschlossen. aber das problem tritt auch auf wenn er über den parallelen anschluss auf. auch nur mit dem stromkabel (also weder mit pc noch mit router verbunden) schaltet er sich ab. stromkabel wurde auch schon getauscht => gleiches probelm.

hab schon den drucker auf werkseinstellung zurück gesetzt und auch die neuste firmware draufgspielt. die toner kartusche ist auch nicht leer.

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------

